

Template virtual world (or freemium) business model, spreadsheet included - MWarneford
http://dubitplatform.com/blog/2009/8/31/template-virtual-world-or-freemium-business-model-spreadshee.html

======
MWarneford
There is an excel model included in the post, I'd love your feedback to make
this model better. I'm hoping that we can help other entrepreneurs who are
building freemium businesses understand the relationships between the metrics,
and how to build them into a useful model.

